# 
3  (), ,       ,       ,     ,  ,        .
 -  .

----------


## AZ 2

.

----------

> .


?
    ,       ,  ,     ,     .

----------


## mamon

28    =    .

----------


## V

-   ?

----------


## .

,  ,   ?     ,      ? 
         .

----------


## V

*.*,   -   -3 ?

----------


## .

3-     .

----------

9-  ,    ,       !

----------


## 123

,     !   2-    ,      ( 400 .  .)     :" .           .    ."
         1-,     .
   :  /   -      ,    01.12.2007  31.12.2007,  400  (   20 000 .). , ,        .   - ;    ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## 123

:       -    .  .     .     -  .       , ,  1-       .    -  !     .

----------


## Lemori

2-,  .      ,     - .

----------


## Ozzy

-,            -2 ?

----------


## .

> -,            -2 ?


  : http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=756

----------


## antl21

2007  11,54  17.01.2008
http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=966

----------


## .

> 2007  11,54  17.01.2008
> http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=966


!  ,        . ,         ""?

----------


## antl21

kladr       .

----------


## .

.    ,   ""   ,  ...

----------


## antl21

,
  .
      .
http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=24641

----------


## Tinnelle

11.23   ?     :    2-   .  ,   ,   ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## zhur

2-      ?      ,     ,   , 1? -  ?

----------


## antl21

11,23,    
  .
  ,      
 103   4800 (400*12)    
    .

----------


## Tinnelle

!      2-         ...  ?  ? 
  :     2-   ,  1- ?   , ,   ...     %)

----------

> 1- ?


1-

----------


## loshakova

14 : -   2   -  , ,     .

----------

7   -         10

----------


## lala

,       .  ???

----------


## .

,     2 ,     ?
     ?   .

----------


## Nochka

,   " 2007"    2       1, ,   ?

----------


## .

> 2


 :yes:

----------


## Nochka

> 



. :Love:  

  .
1.       ,     /. , ..           01.01.08. ?        ,      ?

2.      2 ,       ?

----------


## .

> 2.      2 ,       ?


, ,     .        ,        .

   ,     -.     /,    ,    .

----------

:yes:

----------


## Luluk

!            ,    ( )  :Frown:

----------

,,      2-    -   ? - ,        .  ?

----------

,   :
       18 . ?
     18       -    ?    ?
    -    .
 .

----------


## Luluk

.    24

----------

> ?


 218.   
 ,   ,        18 ,        , , , ,     24     ()  ,   ,  .

----------

2007  -2 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,          (       ).

----------


## Larik

24  
1.     ( 10 )    2 .,  2  1 .,
2. ""  -   (   )
3.       1 .

----------

!

----------


## -1980

,    1  2-    , ..  -   ,        :Frown:

----------

> 218.   
>  ,   ,        18 ,        , , , ,     24     ()  ,   ,  .


   !
   ,    ,   (  . )   ?     ,          .     ?      ?
  .

----------


## zhur

,     ,   .

----------


## pretty

,     ? 
         - ?   :Wink:

----------

> ,     ?


 ,

----------


## pretty

> ,


+   , ? :Embarrassment:  

   ,   ???   + ?

----------


## Limentra

> ,   ???   + ?


 + "0"           .

----------

*pretty*,       ,   ,   ,   .     ,         .

----------


## pretty

! 

       , ,      .   .  :Big Grin:      ,    - ,    !  :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## OlgaK

.    :Wink:

----------


## Tinnelle

> ,      
>  103   4800 (400*12)    
>     .


     12 ?            ?

----------

?         ?  :Frown:   , ..    ?

----------


## .

,   1    (       2007 .)  2-  . .     .   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

* .*,     ?    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

1---   .
        .  .
  2006 .   .

----------

* .*,  1-   ?  ?

----------

,              ?   ?

----------


## .

1-.   **,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

-    ?

----------

400 . ,    ?

----------

> 400 . ,    ?


 
 ,   ,       2000  2012?

----------

> -    ?


 ,   .

----------


## .

> ,   ,       2000  2012?


  ,   .   ,  2012 .

----------


## ITrubinova

> 400 . ,    ?


 .3 .218          ,    ,          ,      .

       -  . 

 ,                 ,    ,         ,    ,  ,     ,              ,   .

----------

> ,              ?   ?


   ?
    ?

----------

:
 14      10 .      ???
 ,     -,     2,  ,    2006 , , ,       2007 !

----------


## shoka

excel?      ,    .   ,     :Frown:

----------


## zhur

.

----------

> :
>  14      10 .      ???
>  ,     -,     2,  ,    2006 , , ,       2007 !


 .....

----------


## shoka

zhur!

----------


## .

-2007 .11.57,   ?  . .

----------


## ITrubinova

1.    -    ().       (  ).      2.   ,  . 

2.   :    -    (    ),     .

3.   -  (  )    -    .1.

,        .     .

----------


## .



----------


## Katerinka

...
   3 !   .  ,    ((

,   2-        .
...

----------


## Eniki

-    1- ?
    4    .

----------

> -    1- ?
>     4    .


 ,   ?    1.. 7.7

----------


## ITrubinova

> -    1- ?
>     4    .


   -  .    Tester  2.1.          -     1.

----------

> -    1- ?
>     4    .


  ???  :Wow:

----------

*-2007 .11.57,   ? * 

  ,              ?    .  (  ).    ?

----------


## zhur

> -  .    Tester  2.1.          -     1.


  , ,  ,   !!!!  :Wow:

----------

,    1.. 7.7  

  ,    2   .      1 .         .     .

----------

> 1 .         .


    dipost/expt**** (  ).     .    ( 2-   )  .

----------

*-2007 .11.57*

  .  (  )  
,        .

----------


## Yalo07-05

> 2-,  .      ,     - .


Lemori,       ?    ?

----------

, ,       .  :Frown:

----------


## ITrubinova

> , ,  ,   !!!!


http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=974

----------


## ITrubinova

> Lemori,       ?    ?


   ,     :
1.   4.10.1 http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=20
2.   11.57 http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog
3. 1.
 ..

----------


## -

,     ...   ?    ?!

----------


## shoka

,  2       (  2 ).     2    -        .  ,       ,     ,     2  ,           .
       ,    .
1.   ,      2    ?
2.       ,         ?

----------


## 4

> dipost/expt**** (  ).     .    ( 2-   )  .





> dipost/expt**** (  ).     .    ( 2-   )  .


 ,    2-  ,   ,         .

 : _2_7714_7714607435771401001_20080206_15.XML


    43  
    2  
 ,    0  

   0  
   0  
   0  






 /  

 1 (  1)

: //
: '' 
:    CommonClassDLL.DLL:  'SOCR_UR'   C: :  : : : 



 ?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

*4*,    .

----------


## Larik

?     2-  4-      28,     ....
.  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

*Larik*,  .     .

----------


## 1947

, ,      3,          ,   , ..         .

----------


## .

,    3-     ,          :Smilie:

----------

,   ?     ,      ,        ,..      , .  ?        ?  :Frown:

----------


## Zelen33

1   , :

----------


## Yalo07-05

!   kladr -      ?

----------

> kladr -      ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51450444

----------


## Yalo07-05

:Smilie:

----------


## Yalo07-05

-2007 .11.57

  .  (  )  
,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

,   FAQ,    .    .
  - http://www.gnivc.ru/document.aspx?id=80 .

----------


## 4

14 .  .      "  ".    .

----------

> 11.23   ?     :    2-   .  ,   ,   ,     .


       .    . -     103  ?

----------


## 4

> .    . -     103  ?


     ,  ,     "     "  .

----------

,              ?     ?
  ,    , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## timmson

> ,              ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


, - ..  ,  =.
Timmson,      ,       ?

----------


## clif

> ?


   ,      .  2005      780 .,   0 .

----------


## TATIANA5573

> 28    =    .


23  08.    28

----------

> 23  08.    28


   ?

----------


## timmson

> ?


  ,  ?       -      /?       ..    :Smilie:

----------


## olija

,   (     )    2        ,       ?  .

----------


## timmson

> ,   (     )    2        ,       ?  .


,

----------


## olija

?    ,    ?

----------

> -      /?       ..


   ,

----------


## rewnoly

" 2007"  11.60. ,      .       .   ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> " 2007"  11.60. ,      .       .   ,   ?


 ?    ,    .

----------


## rewnoly



----------


## rewnoly

.   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


,   ...    , ,  .

----------


## ElenaTh

> ,  ,     "     "  .


      . :Frown:

----------


## buh

,  ,     ?  

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## buh

( ,  ,     ? )


   +  ,  /     ,  ?

----------


## ElenaTh

> .


    2007   ?    ,    .  . :Frown:

----------

"    2007   "
     .         "".     +,         .

----------

,         -2.

----------

, !    " "   2-.      -    ,  . .

----------


## ITrubinova

.     :  http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b004.htm

----------


## -9

,   2008 .   2-  2006.,       ?

----------


## Eniki

,!   2-, ,    .    1     ?

----------

> 1     ?


 -  -   ,

----------


## Domrach

2.
      2007   2008,     
1            2,    
http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r135_14.htm           2007  
        ?

----------


## Eniki



----------

> 2007   2008,     
> 1            2,


   ( )      ,

----------


## -31

,    ,    .        2007??

----------

> ,    ,    .        2007??


 ?  :Embarrassment:  ,  ,        ...

----------


## Z

,    -  ?

----------


## Larik

.     ,  . 
  ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## -31

2-    ?

----------

8  24       10   .     ,      -  ....

----------


## -31

?( - )

----------

> ?(


  :Smilie:

----------


## Kadr140985

> ?     2-  4-      28,     ....
> .


     9  10    - ,       .  :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## ElenaTh

> "    2007   "
>      .         "".     +,         .


    +,   ,    .   11,57. - ,       - ?

----------

.  ,  11,23.       2?
   ,      .
  ,  ,      .    ?

----------

1 ,      ?           ?

----------


## Flower1983

,    -     .    ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ITrubinova

> 1 ,      ?           ?


http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=974



http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1008

----------

, ,       :Smilie:

----------


## ASD2000

( 4000)? -      2720  0000

----------

2720

----------


## ASD2000

:Smilie:

----------

,    ?

----------


## ASD2000

www.gnivc.ru

----------

2- 2007  ?          ?

----------

,  ..    1-  ?

----------

2-. :be-be-be:   (1 ).

----------


## Manya

, -!
   11.61   nalog.ru.      - "", ..  ,     , , -      ,  ...      ?

----------

,  - ,     ,      .

----------

> 9  10    - ,       .


  -  403   4 ,    .

----------

, !
    1,      ( ,   - ,   ).   ,     (   16)  -   :
:   
:   
:     

   ?     1 ,      ...

----------


## So-V-a

> ( ,  ,     ? )
> 
> 
>    +  ,  /     ,  ?



,

----------


## So-V-a

> , !
>     1,      ( ,   - ,   ).   ,     (   16)  -   :
> :   
> :   
> :     
> 
>    ?     1 ,      ...


         ,    31.12.2007 .

----------

...

----------


## So-V-a

> ,





> ...


    ,  .    ,    ,    .

----------


## So-V-a

,     .  :yes:

----------

,   :yes:

----------


## clif

.
, .     ,      251 .  2006 .  2007        ,         . 
 .    251 .   2-.       ,         .

----------


## So-V-a

> ,





> ...


    ,  .    ,    ,    .

----------


## So-V-a

> .
> , .     ,      251 .  2006 .  2007        ,         . 
>  .    251 .   2-.       ,         .


       2006 ,  :  ,   2007    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larky

**,     ,  -   ...  ,     ...

----------


## _

:
  ,                 .    Setap.exe (  .  ),       .   .
  1     .     .     ,   (     .    ) -

----------

!  !!!!   - !!         1,5 .    ????    -   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      :
-        1,5 
-  /
 ,      ,  , ,    .

----------

,      ,      ,    ,  2-       ?

----------


## -2

.

----------



----------

2007    (.)       ..   ( )   .,     .            ?  ,      ,       (..   ),      .   ????

----------

> **,     ,  -   ...  ,     ...


   .   ,     -   . 
    :
http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1008

  , -     (:

----------


## _

:
 1     -1   (,    -   ,   -  ).       09.01.08  18-0-09/0001    10.10.07 .  03-04-06-01/349 ,       ,   ,    (,     - ).     ?    1 ,     .

----------


## Yalo07-05

http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=974

----------


## -2

> 2007    (.)       ..   ( )   .,     .            ?  ,      ,       (..   ),      .   ????



     .
   ,          ,       .         -  .
           .

----------

> http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=974


  .   ,   ,      :
"Method UseDeleteAdr not supported by automation object"
    ?..

, -       .   ,  -   ...

----------

! 
    1  -    ?    -    ( ""  )           ?    -      1    ?  ,   ,     ...

----------

,    .      ,      2- .    .

----------

1 ,         1 .         ?         ?

----------


## GH

,, ,  .:
     .2,   .-    ,    .
   2- - ,  - -  -    .(         1).  -  2-     - ...  -:   , ...
   ,      ...   ,      ?


 -     -    ,   ?

----------


## GH

:     2--        ??

----------

,      .    .

----------

.     (Irinka, ,  !!!):        (  ,        ),   ,         2007,     (   ,   ).   ,    !

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ,     -   . 
>     :
> http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1008
> 
>   , -     (:


  ,   ,     -      .   (   ) .

----------


## So-V-a

> ! 
>     1  -    ?    -    ( ""  )           ?    -      1    ?  ,   ,     ...


      ,    2007        . ..    ,   ,    ,      ,     . :Embarrassment:

----------


## GH

> ,    !


,    ,   ,         ,   ,       ...    .   -        .    :
 (   ).
.
  2    .    -,           13%-. ,    -:  ....     .   ,  ,  .    .-   ,   ,    .-:   .! :Big Grin:  .
    ,   ,  , - , :   ,    ?  ,-   .             ...  .

----------

> ,   ,     -      .   (   ) .


,       .     ,      ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       .     ,      ???


     2007 -       .

----------

> 2007 -       .


     ?       ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ?       ???


     "  " - " " - "".      .

----------

> "  " - " " - "".      .


, ,  ,  .    :Smilie:

----------

> .     (Irinka, ,  !!!):        (  ,        ),   ,         2007,     (   ,   ).   ,    !


, ,       ???????

----------


## @@

,       ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## rvl

!
2   1 7,7 (  495).
  1.    (1008)- 99 ,   98 -.  -  -,   -2 .   (2)  (4):
:    (2);
:      (4);
:    (9);
   (43).
 2.    (974)-  :
  : 43 
  : 
   : "  ";
  : 2 
  : 
   : "   ";
 ,     .
:    ?

----------


## rvl

:
   (974):

1.  (2) -":  "   .-    , ..   ,  , ..   ,      .-   .
2.   (43)- "  "   .42 -  ,  -  .

   (1008)  98 :

  ":   " (2) (,690016,25,, ,,  ,4,,7) 
   ":     " (4) (,125167,77,,,, -,44,,9) 
 ":   " (9) (,140237,50, -,, , ,32,,) 
:   ?

----------


## lubezniy

*rvl*,       ?

----------


## rvl

lubezniy,     , .  ,  ,      ?   ? .    ....... 
    :     ? 
       ,     -  98 .
 ,      ,      !      ! !!!!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,     , .  ,  ,      ?   ? .    .......


  -  .   -    .




> :     ? 
>        ,     -  98 .


   ,   .            -      .

----------

2- -   


         :
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| \| ||                 - 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|    0|        0| | +       1, 9,
|     |         | | +       1, 9,
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
     ...

----------


## wildpantera13

!

,  ?   3       (  . ,  )      . 
        .

    ?

 ,
 ,

----------


## 222

,   34  ()   ( 100 ),    ...    ?   !

----------


## -2

-   10    . 
   ,     ,      .

----------


## 222

> -   10    . 
>    ,     ,      .


  ,     ?   . ,   (   )?

----------


## rvl

lubezniy,     ,    . ,  :  , ,      (       . ) :
   - (2-)2007,  -11,61;
  -  27.12.2007;

   :
 :  98  
  :  0  
      :    



     :  



8      (0) (,358000,08,, ,, ,14,,4)  
88      (0) (,249810,40,, ,, ,3,,13)  
,     11,61?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2- -        ...


  .

----------


## lubezniy

> * .* ,   (   )?


,  .   ,      100 ?  ,   . 80 .

----------


## -2

*222*,    100  -       .        ,         - .        ,     ,   ,  ,      .

            10.   10,        .

----------

> .


   ???...   9     ))))    )

----------


## lubezniy

> ???...   9     ))))    )


" " ,      2       ...       . ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> :


 .





> 8      (0) (,358000,08,, ,, ,14,,4)  
> 88      (0) (,249810,40,, ,, ,3,,13)  
> ,     11,61?      ?


  "  "  FAQ    ,      .        (   -    ). ,    .

----------

> " " ,      2       ...       . ,   .



,  ,  .

----------

> *222*,    100  -       .        ,         - .        ,     ,   ,  ,      .
> 
>             10.   10,        .


   ,   !!! 
     ))

----------


## Zarra

-    ?  ?  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> -    ?  ?


      .    ,    -    .

----------


## zhur

,

----------

. " " 4.10    -      2-  :Frown:

----------


## buh

> ( ,  ,     ? )
> 
> 
>    +  ,  /     ,  ?


   -  ,  /     ,    , .. /    2008 .    ! :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,



 ,    ,  ?         ,   ,    ,    -,      2-

----------


## Gladifor

.       2007 .       . 
1.      - (,  ...)     ?
2.     2-             -  - ?

   . SORRY,     .

----------


## So-V-a

> *222*,    100  -       .        ,         - .        ,     ,   ,  ,      .
> 
>             10.   10,        .


       ,   .     .    ,  . :Wow:

----------


## So-V-a

> .       2007 .       . 
> 1.      - (,  ...)     ?
> 2.     2-             -  - ?
> 
>    . SORRY,     .


     ,   - ,               ,   , .. .       .     ,       .        .  2-         (400,600,1200...),      20  40 .

----------


## Gladifor

So-V-a,    .    .

----------

, !     .      1 "",       ""    . , .

----------


## Gladifor

[QUOTE=So-V-a        ...

, ,            . \    ?    .   .

----------

!   :    2007        /    ,        2- (4000  4800)?

----------


## Tais13

!
 ,      1-.  .   143350,  .- -   .   (   -).  ,  .
 1-   , - .,   ,  ,   ,   .
  ?  :Frown:

----------


## 27

" 2 "  :Frown:    ?????...         (   ??),  77,   ,   ,  ...   ?   !!!!! :Frown:   )



 :  _2_7703_7705651702770301001_20080222_2E04FF2B-96EA-44A5-9872-CE848FB0EF7C.XML 
 :  12  
  :  1  
      :    



     :  



1   "  " (41) (45 06 041044)  
   ":     " (4) (,127642,77,,,, ,2,,117)  
2   ":     " (4) (,105064,77,,,,  ,21/2,,70)  
3   ":   " (9) (,141315,50,- -,  ,, ,46,,28)  
4   ":     " (4) (,117648,77,,,,  ,7,,48)  
5   ":     " (4) (,121615,77,,,, ,20,3,292)  
6   ":     " (4) (,115477,77,,,, ,12,2,99)  
7   ":     " (4) (,123181,77,,,, ,1,1,53)  
8   ":   " (2) (,249190,40,, ,, ,204,,53)  
9   ":     " (4) (,105275,77,,,, -,39,1,128)  
10   ":   " (2) (,142999,50,,- ,,1905  ,25,,81)  
11   ":     " (4) (,123308,77,,,, ,6,2,15)  
12   ":     " (4) (,123479,77,,,, ,16,1,97)

----------


## lubezniy

* 27*,  , ,     .

----------


## 27

...     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...     ?


,    (   ),   .

----------


## 27

- -,     ....      ?

----------


## 27

(((((

----------


## Tais13

> !
>  ,      1-. 
>  1-   , - .,   ,  ,   ,   .
>   ?


....     ?    ? :Wink:

----------


## Katerina.

-   2003

----------


## Katerina.

.   ,    2003

----------


## lubezniy

> - -,     ....      ?


 ...    ,    .

----------


## Tais13

!   :Wow: 
   !!!!!!         :Frown:

----------


## Gladifor

, ,   .  ""  2-,     - .        - , ,  ? 
 , -   2-   4.5. "     " -  ,  ,    400    103    4.1. ?      ? .

----------


## Katerina.

> , ,   .  ""  2-,     - .        - , ,  ? 
>  , -   2-   4.5. "     " -  ,  ,    400    103    4.1. ?      ? .


1.       4.5    .   4.1.,    .            ?      400,    .         .
2.   -  ,  .

----------


## Gladifor

400 ., , ,             400?    ,  10 .     ?    ?

----------

???    ,            !

----------


## Larik

> 400 ., , ,             400?    ,  10 .     ?    ?


   .    ....        .

----------


## Gladifor

> .    ....        .


 -      . ,        -?

----------

.            ,        ,         . 
     2 

  .

----------

> -      . ,        -?


? ? : , , ,  .
     ,     .      -        -   .

----------


## zhur

> ,    ,  ?         ,   ,    ,    -,      2-


,   ,   ,      !

----------


## Olga376

- -    11.61 -       , .

----------


## Olga376

, ,    2_.     , .     olga376@mail.ru  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gladifor

> , ,    2_.     , .     olga376@mail.ru


 
http://ifolder.ru/5506029

,  .

----------

2-?            2005.     ?

----------

> ( ""  )


     .,     "" ... , , ?

----------


## MYulia

, -  25   ( )     - ?

----------


## GH

> http://ifolder.ru/5506029
> 
> ,  .


       ....

----------


## GH

> .,     "" ... , , ?


      ,    ,        , , 2 ...   ,         2      .   .. ,         .    2,       (     ,   .

----------


## Gladifor

> ....


  -     . ,   ,    Olg 376, .  257-258.

----------

, ,      ,     ,   ,      .      /  .  ,  ,     ?   .     ,    ,  ,         :Frown:

----------

> .. ,         .    2,       (     ,   .


, , ...    ...
     ,   ?            -  ,   ,  ,   ...      ,  ?

----------

> , ,      ,     ,   ,      .


        ...   ? ,    ?        :Smilie: ))) 
    ?

----------

> ...   ? ,    ?       ))) 
>     ?


260 .     ,    -        ,     :Wow:       .... ,    76-?   2-    ??

----------


## Angels-weep

, ..
   2007           1,5   ,    -  3 ....       ???  \      ....    1,5   50.... ..   ??  ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Angels-weep

...   8 ...  .....        .???  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    76-?   2-    ??


    , , -,     70-...    76-...  68-        2-    -   ...

----------

> ...   8 ...  .....        .???


     ?        ...     - ,  10  -        " ?         ?!"

----------


## Angels-weep

> ?        ...     - ,  10  -        " ?         ?!"


    ??? :Embarrassment:

----------

,   16...    ,   -  ?

----------

21        (6 ).   , ,        ! ,           ,  !  ....  :Frown: 
   .  . -    ?  ?

----------


## Angels-weep

14   -   .?? ???  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

7 ,     .    14 ,       ,    .             (   ,    ),      10,     ? ,  !!!

----------


## Olga376

,            ?

----------


## Olga376

> 21        (6 ).   , ,        ! ,           ,  !  .... 
>    .  . -    ?  ?


     .    ,    .     2-    ? 6      .

----------

> /  .  ,  ,     ?   .     ,    ,  ,


   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 07

*Angels-weep*,  .   .  :yes:  
     .  -         ...

----------

.          2000  ?

----------


## !

!?    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 2000  ?


   2000, 



> !?    ?


      ,       23

----------

.     .          , -   2-    ?      .  ,            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     ,       2-

----------


## GH

> !?    ?


,,    (      .,      ),  : 103-  - 400 ,  101-  1- -600 .

----------


## Afina Pallada

!
    ?..   2-  .          ?      :     :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## natalia.rsk

!
  ,  -  ,   10    2   ?     ,        ,    .
 ...

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>   ,  -  ,   10    2   ?     ,        ,    .
>  ...


 - .

----------

> 7 ,     .    14 ,       ,    .             (   ,    ),      10,     ? ,  !!!


, !!!

----------


## Eliska

> 1.    -    ().       (  ).      2.   ,  . 
> 
> 2.   :    -    (    ),     .
> 
> 3.   -  (  )    -    .1.
> 
> ,        .     .


 , ,      2006 ,       2007?    ,     ...     4 ...

----------


## Vlady

> , ,      2006 ,       2007?    ,     ...     4 ...


  ,  ,    ,  , ,  ,     ,     ..
   .          -

----------


## Eliska

> ,  ,    ,  , ,  ,     ,     ..
>    .          -



 !  .      .      ,     ...    ?

----------


## ...

.     ,   ! 5   ..  ,   .     .. -    ?

----------


## !

!!!!  , !!!!!!!!!! 
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:      !!!

----------

> 5   ..  ,   .     .. -    ?


     .    ,    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=181039
  ""    :Embarrassment:

----------


## GH

> !!!


,   -    ,         -  -1200.    .20000.  40000.

----------

, .   .       1 500 000.     10%.   ,   , .   ,       .    ,   .      - . , .

----------

! ,      . ,   ,     ,   ,      ,     ,        ?  !

----------

,   )))  !

----------

2  31  .,     .

----------

> 2  31  .,     .


     ?     ,      ?     ?

----------

2_,       1 .        ,           .  20,      21.       ?       ?

----------


## Kate1001

?

----------

*Kate1001*, 
http://www.r78.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=pd78

----------


## 07

> ?     ,      ?     ?


   31  . 
. . 
  ջ
 /   

. :  

       -.
- . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kate1001

> *Kate1001*, 
> http://www.r78.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=pd78


   ,   . :Embarrassment:

----------

1, ,   , ..     ? ,    ?
   _2_7713_7721251652771301001_20080303_E1CD477D-0FB2-4CEF-B78B-1CFE8D87F2C0.XML
 : tester 2.01
 :  3 ;


    .
  : 
  : 03.03.2008
  :   

    : 24
    : 0
        : 3
       : 0
 ,   : 24
 : 6389799,43
  : 633018
  : 633018

 ,    : 6
 : 6
 : 03.03.2008
	    ,      : //
	  : ,109383,77,,,, ,37,,67
	 : 17
	 : 
	   : ":   "

 ,    : 10
 : 10
 : 03.03.2008
	    ,      : //
	  : ,142450,50, -,,  , ,12,,100
	 : 7
	 : 
	   : ":      "

 ,    : 23
 : 23
 : 03.03.2008
	    ,      : //
	  : ,143070,50, -,, ,-10 ,17,,44
	 : 7
	 : 
	   : ":      "

----------


## lubezniy

**,   ,  ,  . ,      (, ,      8 ).    .     FAQ     (  ).

----------


## Elisabeth_A

!     2007,  2007        -         -    -  ,   ????

----------


## _1

C  26 ,    ,    ,    ,      .,      , 12     ,   2,5 .!

----------

> ,    ,    ,


   ?
    ?
   ,  .  ,         ?

----------


## sovetov

> !     2007,  2007        -         -    -  ,   ????


  .    -   .   :  .230 .2

----------

> **,   ,  ,  . ,      (, ,      8 ).    .     FAQ     (  ).


,  ,   ,  -       ,

----------


## _1

> ?
>     ?
>    ,  .  ,         ?


    26 ,              ,        ,        .
    .
      ?

----------


## Eliska

.        ... - ,   ?

----------


## Gladifor

2      "".   103 -400 .   2007.       4.5.     400 .     . ,  ,     .    .4.1.  400 . .         .

----------


## Gladifor

> .        ... - ,   ?


   , ..      .         .  .

----------


## Eliska

> , ..      .         .  .



,     ,    ,     .

----------

.  ,     ?     ,       ,  ?  ,     ?

----------

.  -   2012.   ,   ,      2000?

----------


## _1

> .  ,     ?     ,       ,  ?  ,     ?


    2 .
          ,         ,    10 ,

----------

3  (  21  20  ,  1 )        ,     , .   23  - ,    ,

----------

> .  -   2012.   ,   ,      2000?


   2012

----------

> ,     ,    ,     .


    ,       ,                  :Smilie:

----------

> 2      "".   103 -400 .   2007.       4.5.     400 .     . ,  ,     .    .4.1.  400 . .         .



   00,  ,   ,    
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kate1001

11.61     2006 .     2007     ?

----------


## Olga376

,   2007 .   ,     .  2005 .     .     2?     2005 .    ?       2007 .       2007 +   2005?

----------

> 2      "".   103 -400 .   2007.       4.5.     400 .     . ,  ,     .    .4.1.  400 . .         .


 -     ,    4.5   ,                   ,         :Smilie:

----------

:        ,              .         .       . , ,    ?

----------


## Cler

.    ? 2000  2012.

----------

????
 ,   ,    ,  ,      ""   :
 OLE,  080040100     ,    .

!   ?   ?

----------

1(494),   - .

   1 (156)  ,  43 ,    .   ?    ?

----------


## Flower1983

,       ?    ,   13%-         13%?     ,          30%,   13??

----------

> 2 .


          (    )    ?

----------

:     2007.   / 2000,00 ,    - 6000,00 . (2012 ),    2000  - 5000,00 . ( , ..  ).    ,   "-"... ?  2012    2000????    ?    !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> ?    ,    .


    11.57   ,        ,     .        ,     ?

----------

> , !    " "   2-.      -    ,  . .


   1,   ,  ,  1-   ,     ...      ,

----------


## Runova

1-       ,   -   .  ?    1-  .     1-  ,        ,

----------


## lubezniy

> 11.57   ,        ,     .        ,     ?


,   ,   ?          2-.             (,       "2-"    ).     ,      ,      ( ) .

----------

> ,   ,   ?          2-.             (,       "2-"    ).     ,      ,      ( ) .


   1        ?

       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1        ?


   ?     ?
,  ,        -  ,   .



> ?


.   .

----------


## sveto4ek



----------

-  ,            -  ( 29  )?
   1: ,  ,  .

----------

%,    ,     .,     ?         ??

----------

3-    2- ..          ..

----------

> %,    ,     .,     ?         ??


 ,  .
   " 35 % "

----------

> :     2007.   / 2000,00 ,    - 6000,00 . (2012 ),    2000  - 5000,00 . ( , ..  ).    ,   "-"... ?  2012    2000????    ?    !!!!!!!!!!!!



     .
      ,      "-"

----------

> ,  .
>    " 35 % "


  .     ,  1   - :Embarrassment: 
!! , ,

----------


## lubezniy

> 3-    2- ..          ..


  ,  ""   .   ,     -      - - .

----------


## .

> ! ,      . ,   ,     ,   ,      ,     ,        ?  !


 !      .,    ,      ?

----------

> ,  ""   .   ,     -      - - .



  2  ..  ,   - !!      ..    !!

----------

1 8.0 , ,  
  "   " (42) (_2_7743_7743633630774301001_20080204_f7d93342-caea-45b7-8a76-e44d08f8a71d)
  ??

----------

,   ,   ?          2-.             (,       "2-"    ).     ,      ,      ( ) .[/QUOTE]

 ,   ,    100%,      , ,         ,    2-  (  )   ?

----------


## Runova

> ,   ,   ?          2-.             (,       "2-"    ).     ,      ,      ( ) .


 ,   ,    100%,   ,   , ,         ,    2-  (  )   ?

----------


## pageUp

???  ?  :Smilie:

----------

,     .   /20 /?
-    ....
    ?

----------


## pageUp

,    ,

----------


## vlad651

> ???  ?


  :Wow:

----------


## pageUp

?    ?      ? :Big Grin:  . ,  -

----------

> (    )    ?

----------


## vlad651

> ?    ?      ? . ,  -


       ""
   ?
 2007?

----------


## pageUp

,     ,     ?

----------


## Klinduhova

, , ,       -,  = ,   1   ??

----------


## Klinduhova

1    ??      ?

----------

> 1    ??      ?


 ?  :Embarrassment:     1 .

----------


## Klinduhova

1,         ,     

     2007   



 :  _2_7743_7743633630774301001_20080204_F7D93342-CAEA-.XML 
 :  2  
  :  0  
      :    



     :  



   "   " (42) (_2_7743_7743633630774301001_20080204_f7d93342-caea-45b7-8a76-e44d08f8a71d)

----------


## Klinduhova

,     ??

----------

> :        ,              .         .       . , ,    ?


??????????????????????

----------


## ..

, , ,    :Dezl:  

  2-   .          . (   ).
 ?

----------


## sveto4ek

> .        ... - ,   ?


 !
  ?        
 :yes:

----------


## Runova

,     ,   ,       .                ,           2 .              ,      ,  ,  .             ,    .       ?

----------


## Runova

> !
>   ?


   ,    2-   -,    ,     ,    ,  .           2-  " ",  ,  - .

----------


## _

"   "      ??????????

----------


## leka66

, ,        1   1 ,   7.7?

----------


## Runova

> "   "      ??????????


   2-  ,

----------

> , , ,       -,  = ,   1   ??


    , , , ?    .

----------

,      ?   ,     ...  ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ?   ,     ...  ,     ?


   .  ,     .

----------

> .  ,     .


  -  .      -       -  . 
 . ,   ...  .

----------

,       " ",  ,       " " -    ""

----------

> ,       " ",  ,       " " -    ""


       -   ...   .  ,      -"   " -     . 
 11.61. -  ?

----------


## CAV

, !
     1000000      107000.    ,     .     ,  ,    ,      1000000      .     - ,   ...       (-)*13%=.    :   107000  .  2   2    311  312,  ( ), ( ).    " ".    ,       ?         ?  , ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

(2 .), ,     :     .
18000.00 , ?
,        00.
  ?
       -  ,     .

----------

. .

----------


## .

!
      ?    .

----------

-      :                   ,    -    ?

----------


## -8

,   .  ?      .

----------


## lubezniy

> -      :                   ,    -    ?


 ... .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .  ?      .


  .

----------


## RamRu

, !!! 

      :       ?     -   "-2007" ?

----------


## GH

> , ,   ?


          :     ,, -     ,    .   ,

----------

,     ,  ,       ,        ,   ?(((((

----------

> -      :                   ,    -    ?


       ( .    )    .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,    2 ,  ,   2007    5000 , 4 ,      ,         ????

----------

.

----------

> , !!! 
> 
>       :       ?     -   "-2007" ?


      ,        .

----------

,  ,        ,       ???
              .      :     ,    ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,        ,       ???
>               .      :     ,    ,      .


   :     ?

----------


## medyza

> , ,        1   1 ,   7.7?


     1         ,  ?      1

----------

> :     ?


  :Embarrassment:  
    ,      " ",        ?        ,   ,           :yes:

----------

...  :Frown: 

     ,   18.1  1-  ...
  07   -     ...      800 (    ).   15000 .
   :
   1846,  1846,    ,   . .    3796,  5642,   . 1846...   5476,  7592,   . 1846..     7727,  9573,   . 1846!!!
  ???
          ,         ,    ,    400,        ...,     800.
   ((((

----------

..  1    1 ..  (   2006-..2007  )
%(
 ?

----------


## tinkaer

,     ?

----------


## benaz

,   2-                              ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   2-                              ,      ?


   ?

----------


## Kseni

"-2007"   ,   :
1.   (41)
2.   (43)
    -    :Frown: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ?


 
   4  2007- 
       ?
..  ..     .

----------

?

----------


## tinkaer

,    ?      :Smilie:

----------


## Kseni

> "-2007"   ,   :
> 1.   (41)
> 2.   (43)
>     -


  ,  :Dezl:  !!!

----------


## tinkaer

- 41  43

----------


## Kseni

-   ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Kseni

, ,         ...  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

? 4   ...  14

----------


## benaz

:Wow:      2007
       4800 " "
    .    ,         2-     1012 - .  ? .

----------


## RedShadow

213/3     213/.
    .

----------


## eleven

> -  .


     8?
  8.1     . 
 . =  .       -    .       !

----------


## 777

*eleven*,  ?

----------

> *eleven*,  ?


   ,  , .  , /    ,  4 .       .  -   .     68  ,    2- .

----------


## MYulia

!
-   25    ( ).    ?

    ,  ,    ?  230 . 2 -  : _                           ._ 

 !

----------


## -

> 2007
>        4800 " "
>     .    ,         2-     1012 - .  ? .


       ?
2000, 2012  4800 ?

----------


## eleven

2012  .

----------


## Angels-weep

...      2-   6 ????    ....     ???  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
..   -  2007,  2007, .2007, .2007,    2008???

----------


## Eliska

> ...      2-   6 ????    ....     ???   
> ..   -  2007,  2007, .2007, .2007,    2008???


  ,     1.

----------


## Lenik

> 8.1     .
>  . =  .       -    .       !


  . 1 8.0 .  ?

----------


## twix

> ...      2-   6 ????    ....     ???   
> ..   -  2007,  2007, .2007, .2007,    2008???


   2.   2007 ,   2008.

----------

, ,      1 (7 )       !   2  - " "( ,      ??),    " " -    ,    !

   -    1  - ?

----------


## tinkaer

-   ,      ,    ,     2 .

----------

> -   ,      ,    ,     2 .


!   .. !   ! 
..     1 ,   ?

----------


## tinkaer

:yes:   :Smilie:

----------

> 


 !       ..  !  :Smilie:

----------

,   ..    2 ,    2006    ,      2007 , ,  2007      !  1-         "     ",   ,  2007   -  (    ).     ,  -    -  2007 !    ?   ((?    ..   :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

,    ?

----------

..    ?    ,  ,  ,     ,   ,    ,     ,  ((

----------


## tinkaer

-    ,   .     ?        ?

----------

, ,   .     2007 -  ..    ?      2006

----------


## tinkaer

,

----------

..  -    ?  ,          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   .     2007 -  ..    ?      2006


   ,            (. .,  ).

----------


## tinkaer

,

----------


## garik_66

...      ,    01.04.   30.04.     %(

----------


## Ulianka

3-  ?     .

----------


## 74

,     2-  1?  ,   ...  - ,        .
     2- ???

----------


## tinkaer

7.7     :yes:   1   (7.7  )

----------


## vivasan

2- ,  ?

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=garik_6    01.04.   30.04.     %([/QUOTE]
 30 .

----------


## GH

> 2- ,  ?


  ,     .

----------


## -2

*vivasan*,        10

----------

> 01.04.   30.04.


 1  2- ,  30.04 3-

----------


## -2

-   10.
          ,         ...

----------


## rewnoly

,           . 
   ?  ""?

----------

> 30 .


-     01.04.

----------


## Alina-malina

, 
 2-      :Embarrassment: 
     /  (       /),   . :  400 .     ?
 :Frown: 
 3-    
    01,02 
400     ?

 :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## 1706

> ,   ,     -      .   (   ) .


 , .

----------


## Zwetochek-T

> 24  
> 1.     ( 10 )    2 .,  2  1 .,
> 2. ""  -   (   )
> 3.       1 .


   :     -  -,     ?

----------


## GH

> -     01.04.


,  ..  ?..,,,  1 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Astra_1

,          ,           ,          ,  ,  ?
    ,        - ..   ,  ?

----------

,  :
1.   ,
2.  .
      31  2008.

----------


## Astra_1

? 
 ?

----------


## as-ya

(    ),      ?     ?

----------


## brat

-    2-    .   ...

----------

> -    2-

----------


## pageUp

?

----------


## brat

> 


!

----------


## Folia

? 
    -  ? 

-    ,   ?
,    -?

----------

.               .

----------

,  2008     ,  ...     - .. ...
           ... ?     ?

----------

?  4800  2012?

----------


## -

> ?  4800  2012?


  4800  :yes: 

    2  !!!

----------

> 4800 
> 
>     2  !!!


!!!       :Smilie: 
        ?

----------


## -

"",   
  - 643

----------

> "",   
>   - 643


  1 7.7   ...

----------

! !    2!      ?

----------


## .

2000

----------

2   2008.      3 ",    13%"    "", " "  " ",  " "  " " - ,        .    ,    ?    -  ? , ...

----------


## -

> 2   2008.      3 ",    13%"    "", " "  " ",  " "  " " - ,        .    ,    ?    -  ? , ...


   "" ,     ,    ,

----------

-    (.. ): 2000  2001.     ,  ,   , ...

----------

> -    
> (.. ): 2000  2001. 
>     ,  ,   , ...


 / ?   .  ?!

=>  2000

----------


## trazina

!  ,      " 2007"     2008?

----------

> ...      " 2007"     2008?


www.r77.nalog.ru --> **  (  " ")

----------


## Folia

? - .

----------

> ? - .


 :   ,

----------


## Folia

.

    ?    .       .

----------

> .
> 
>     ?    .       .


  -    .
 : , 2, 6, ,, 1- ,   .      ,

----------


## Folia

???

----------

> ???


  3-

----------

> ???


      , 2-     ,    ,

----------


## elmira1

, .        ,  / .     5.3, 5.4, 5.8?
 .     (5.1,5.2) = 282100,00
  (5.3) = 36673
   (5.4) = 36673  10478?  ,      /,     .
  - = 26195? 
   (10478)?  .

----------


## elmira1

,  ..... ,        ,        13%.

----------

. :    2009   2     2- ,       ,     ,   . 2-  .    . :            ?        ,    50  200 ?  - ?

----------


## -1980

. , .
    ,    2010  2-  ,      .        .    ??   -   :Redface: 
    30.05,           30.05 ??
  ,   2010   ,     2009 ..     ..    ,    ..

----------


## .

30 ,  ,     2010

----------


## -1980

*.*, ..
    ,      10   ,   10   .
    ,      2-   ,   ?    ,        :yes:

----------


## .

,   .       .     ,    
   ?     - ?     .  -?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -1980

-     2-,      2009 ,      2010        2010 ..  ,     2009  2-    ,      ..
  ..

----------


## -1980

> ,   .       .     ,    
>    ?     - ?     .  -?


    ,   ....   ..  ..    ,     200 , ..    .    30.05

----------


## .

,  ,      .     - .      ,

----------


## -1980

,   2009 ,   2010 ,      2010 ,    ??
   2009     ...      2009 .
    . 2 . 230  ,         . ..

----------


## .

> ,   2009 ,   2010 ,


         2009 .       .

----------


## -1980

.,   ..  30- , ,   ..  :Smilie:

----------

